# New to trt



## Ers (Feb 1, 2016)

Would like to list my program to see if it makes  sense to those of you that have may have more  experience and knowledge but I'm not sure where to post it


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 1, 2016)

TRT section: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/forums/211-Testosterone-Replacement-Therapy

And Welcome to IMF.


----------



## Ers (Feb 1, 2016)

Thank you very much!


----------



## brazey (Feb 1, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## Riles (Feb 4, 2016)

Welcome


----------

